# Too much SEX?



## Marvel212 (May 7, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone out there has ever had just too much sex? :scratchhead:


----------



## Aristotle (Apr 4, 2012)

Not possible.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

I guess it would be situational but in general no.

I've never had too much sex.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Aristotle (Apr 4, 2012)

I wish I could just lay around the house watching my favorite television show getting a bj the entire day. I am not talking for an hour or 2, the entire day. If I had to go to the bathroom, ask my wife politely to move for a second, get up, go, wash off, come back to the couch and continue my bj. If she had a shirt pocket I would use it to place the remote control in it. Dinner time, take out the remote control and put a beer in her shirt pocket, ask if she could hold the remote for me with one hand, and just rest the plate on my wifes head. Eating would be a bit tricky but I think I could manage.


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

My wife has... I've not.


----------



## Aristotle (Apr 4, 2012)

This changes a lot of what I just typed.


----------



## Marvel212 (May 7, 2012)

lol you guys are halirious! I meant like do you ever get to the point were your shooting blanks? The reason I'm asking is because I was talking to my H last night after our long over due weeekend alone and I asked him if he wanted to have sex before bed. He asked me in a confused voice if I was joking and I said NO! He proceeded to tell me how he has not gotten much sleep over the past few days because some beautiful women (who will remain unmentioned lol.) never let him get more than 2 hours of sleep at a time and he is wore out! Bahahahaha I did my job then!


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

Yes, for me there is. We've been having sex a lot lately, and my penis has been feeling pretty raw. I had to stop a BJ yesterday because it had become painful.

And from time to time we might have sex in the morning, or afternoon, and one of us wants sex again in the evening, and the other is already feeling pretty satisfied and full. Since we have a very healthy sex life, I have no problem turning my wife down sometimes when I'm just not in that place.


----------



## Marvel212 (May 7, 2012)

*Dean* said:


> There was a young lady on here a few weeks back that reported that when she first started reading
> TAM and seeing how important Sex is to a man, she was jumping on every one of his boners.
> 
> That after a period of time, it felt like work, didn't enjoy it as much,
> ...


The thing is that we dont get to see each other every day. Sometimes for more than a week at a time and that is just seeing each other. The last time that we had nights and days together was one month from last friday. I was not complaining about the amount hell I told him even though I was sore I wanted more! He had to go back to his man hole Sunday night. The amount is not nearly that much when we are together almost everyday at least not like 6 times a day. It feels like we tried to make up for the time that we lost lol. Poor thing was just worn out :smthumbup:


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

I can get sore after too much. And I've been to the point of shooting blanks. This was all years ago. Now the problem is that even if my wife ups the frequency, I find that I get bored with the routine because it's always the same and if I try anything new she refuses and stops me cold.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Marvel212 said:


> lol you guys are halirious! I meant like do you ever get to the point were your shooting blanks? The reason I'm asking is because I was talking to my H last night after our long over due weeekend alone and I asked him if he wanted to have sex before bed. He asked me in a confused voice if I was joking and I said NO! He proceeded to tell me how he has not gotten much sleep over the past few days because some beautiful women (who will remain unmentioned lol.) never let him get more than 2 hours of sleep at a time and he is wore out! Bahahahaha I did my job then!


Oh yeah I've been to the point where when I O there's not a bit of ejaculate because there's been no time to make more.

I've also been to the point where there's no way in hell I' m getting off again.

Then I've been to the point where there's no way in hell I'm getting it up again for awhile.

So I guess while Mentally I want to keep going my body is tellin me "you're done".
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Aristotle (Apr 4, 2012)

It's like after you over exercise or lift weights the day before and your whole body is extremely sore. If you use the muscle again or just walk off the pain, it eventually goes away. 

I just bite down on my teeth and wait for the pain to subside or the rawness feeling to disappear. If I cry a bit, I tell my wife it's tears of joy. I will never let her see my weakness.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

Aristotle said:


> I just bite down on my teeth and wait for the pain to subside or the rawness feeling to disappear. If I cry a bit, I tell my wife it's tears of joy. I will never let her see my weakness.


:rofl:


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

sure everybody has a limit!

I'm just on the far end of the limit.


----------



## flnative (Jul 16, 2011)

Neve been to the point that I couldn't get it up again. I have been to the point of not another O. Usually after 5 or 6. But by that point it was ok with me.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

OK, here's what I'd like to get thoughts on.

Are you ever to the point where you body is more than able, and raring to go, but your still not in the mood for sex (or more sex)? Ever just told you body NO? 

Or is it that "too much sex" means that your body just can't go on?


----------



## Marvel212 (May 7, 2012)

jaquen said:


> OK, here's what I'd like to get thoughts on.
> 
> Are you ever to the point where you body is more than able, and raring to go, but your still not in the mood for sex (or more sex)? Ever just told you body NO?
> 
> Or is it that "too much sex" means that your body just can't go on?


For me... I NEVER tell my body no. I never say no lol. I have been to the point of passing out. God that was an amazing night. I think for my H and I too much is that our bodys are too weak because for the both of us we always want more.


----------



## Marvel212 (May 7, 2012)

Is it true that men like to feel like porn stars?


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

RandomDude's wife wanted sex with him 3 times a day, and he got tired of it, feeling that she was forcing him into the act. You can have too much of a good thing.


----------



## Marvel212 (May 7, 2012)

lovesherman said:


> RandomDude's wife wanted sex with him 3 times a day, and he got tired of it, feeling that she was forcing him into the act. You can have too much of a good thing.


When it is forceful and one sided I agree but when you both want it just as bad I dont think you can ever have too much!


----------



## Aristotle (Apr 4, 2012)

Marvel212 said:


> Is it true that men like to feel like porn stars?


This one does.

My wife is actually very good at making the "it's not real" very real. However, everyday can't be like that. I don't think that would be possible. You have off days, you have on days. If I was to give her a heads up or challenge her though, she can turn our bedroom into a porn set for sure, all the tricks. No threesomes or anything that would hurt the marriage though.


----------



## Marvel212 (May 7, 2012)

Aristotle said:


> This one does.
> 
> My wife is actually very good at making the "it's not real" very real. However, everyday can't be like that. I don't think that would be possible. You have off days, you have on days. If I was to give her a heads up or challenge her though, she can turn our bedroom into a porn set for sure, all the tricks. No threesomes or anything that would hurt the marriage though.


Good to know. My H and I have the strangest of conversations I swear.


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

We have about 10% more sex than I'd like, but you know what? I had many sexless years, and anyone who is within 10% either way is a lucky, lucky person!


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Marvel212 said:


> Is it true that men like to feel like porn stars?


Men like to have their ego stroked. They like to feel appreciated. They like to think they're making it happen for you.

If feeling like a porn star means feeling like a stud in the bedroom then yes.

If feeling like a porn star means feeling ugly with a big c*ck, bad acting skills, and getting fake moans from other poor actors....then no.


----------



## Marvel212 (May 7, 2012)

WorkingOnMe said:


> Men like to have their ego stroked. They like to feel appreciated. They like to think they're making it happen for you.
> 
> If feeling like a porn star means feeling like a stud in the bedroom then yes.
> 
> If feeling like a porn star means feeling ugly with a big c*ck, bad acting skills, and getting fake moans from other poor actors....then no.


In the case that I'm talking about it was he was def meaning a stud :rofl:


----------



## Aristotle (Apr 4, 2012)

WorkingOnMe said:


> If feeling like a porn star means feeling ugly with a big c*ck, bad acting skills, and getting fake moans from other poor actors....then no.


HILARIOUS!:lol:


----------



## Hunger (Mar 26, 2012)

I feel like my sex drive is especially high for a woman so I say no way jose to too much sex. ;-)


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

Marvel212 said:


> For me... I NEVER tell my body no. I never say no lol. I have been to the point of passing out. God that was an amazing night. I think for my H and I too much is that our bodys are too weak because for the both of us we always want more.



See I have to tell my body no. I am highly arousable, to the point where for many years I thought I had a problem. My body can get aroused at the rush of strong, totally non-sexual emotion. I could be found googling "second puberty" more than once.

And my wife, who is the sweetest woman you're likely to ever meet this side of Heaven, is also a manupulitive little minx sometimes, and she KNOWS it. So I'll tell her I'm not in the mood, and she knows that even as I'm denying her my soldier is rising to attention at her mere request, or after a few light kisses. He sure doesn't know loyalty! She totally takes advantage of me, and all too often I let her!


----------



## nader (May 4, 2011)

I have yet to be in any relationship that tests my limits... From some stories I've heard, having a nympho wife is not all it's cracked up to be!

But if I don't wait long enough to have sex I'll have trouble finishing and then I just end up feeling bad.


----------



## Eco (Mar 9, 2012)

Marvel212 said:


> I was wondering if anyone out there has ever had just too much sex? :scratchhead:


Umm, what does that even mean? That's like asking if someone has ever had too much of the best tasting dessert ever, a magical dessert that is actually healthy for the body, mind, heart, and bond between yourself and the person you love (well, or like?!). 

Since I've met my current girlfriend I've been in an almost constant state of chafe (knees, penis, sore tongue/lips) - and even so, no, neither of us want less sex and would agree that there's no such thing as "too much [good] sex" 

:smthumbup:


----------



## Eco (Mar 9, 2012)

jaquen said:


> OK, here's what I'd like to get thoughts on.
> 
> Are you ever to the point where you body is more than able, and raring to go, but your still not in the mood for sex (or more sex)? Ever just told you body NO?
> 
> Or is it that "too much sex" means that your body just can't go on?



No, I've never been in that situation that you describe. The times where we have decided we "had enough" was when the body was in need of time to repair....or we needed some sleep/to get to work, but both of us would have been happy for more if those situations were not the case.






jaquen said:


> even as I'm denying her my soldier is rising to attention at her mere request, or after a few light kisses. He sure doesn't know loyalty! She totally takes advantage of me, and all too often I let her!


It sounds like he is loyal to her....as it should be!!

Personally, I've never really understood how either partner in a relationship can know that their partner wants to be intimate with them, but they don't want to reciprocate. For me, that mean that I'm not in love with this person.


----------



## nader (May 4, 2011)

> If feeling like a porn star means feeling ugly with a big c*ck, bad acting skills, and getting fake moans from other poor actors....then no.


:lol:

Actually that sounds kind of awesome! minus the ugly part.


----------



## Marvel212 (May 7, 2012)

Eco said:


> Umm, what does that even mean? That's like asking if someone has ever had too much of the best tasting dessert ever, a magical dessert that is actually healthy for the body, mind, heart, and bond between yourself and the person you love (well, or like?!).
> 
> :iagree::smthumbup:
> 
> ...


:lol:


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Aristotle said:


> I wish I could just lay around the house watching my favorite television show getting a bj the entire day. I am not talking for an hour or 2, the entire day. If I had to go to the bathroom, ask my wife politely to move for a second, get up, go, wash off, come back to the couch and continue my bj. If she had a shirt pocket I would use it to place the remote control in it. Dinner time, take out the remote control and put a beer in her shirt pocket, ask if she could hold the remote for me with one hand, and just rest the plate on my wifes head. Eating would be a bit tricky but I think I could manage.


Wow. Kinda like having sex by yourself. Don't they make pocket p&ssies? Sounds like how you think about your wife.

I love giving bjs, but there's always something in it for me too  Give and take and to answer OP's question: No, there is never too much sex


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

I am 57 so I don't recover as fast as I used to. So there are times when we are having so much sex (like on vacation) that I have a hard time cumming. That's OK...I have a tongue and she does not have the same problem (it just isn't fair!! )


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

Is to much sex even possible??? I have never been there. lol


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

I'd love to see how many licks it takes to get to the center of my tootsie pop. Fact is we never have so, nope. I have never had too much sex. Some day I'd like to see if my wife can find my limit.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

course there is, it ain't made of asbestos you know 

although when you're in a new relationship it's easier to 'power through' the pain


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

Eco said:


> It sounds like he is loyal to her....as it should be!!
> 
> Personally, I've never really understood how either partner in a relationship can know that their partner wants to be intimate with them, but they don't want to reciprocate. For me, that mean that I'm not in love with this person.


I'm glad my wife and I deny one another from time to time. It keeps a certain "chase" going that I think is very, very good for a sex life. I mean some of the best sex we have is after there has been a few days break (or weeks if one of us is out of town for work). 

If we always were willing just because the other was ready, we'd likely have sex daily, and often more than once a day (we both have very high drives). And neither one of us wants that, save for very rare weeks. We enjoy the build toward sex.


----------



## Aristotle (Apr 4, 2012)

that_girl said:


> Wow. Kinda like having sex by yourself. Don't they make pocket p&ssies? Sounds like how you think about your wife.
> 
> I love giving bjs, but there's always something in it for me too  Give and take and to answer OP's question: No, there is never too much sex


I was only playing in my response. My wife is in my pocket a lot but it's to play pocket pool and then take money on the dismount.


----------



## ScaredandUnsure (Nov 17, 2011)

IMO there is no such thing as too much sex. I'd love to sex it up a couple times everyday.


----------



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

lol, I laughed at this question.

When my ex and I were dating we had so much sex, we were always raw, we never got out of bed on weekends.....ahh to be in your 20's again.

Weirdly enough, I enjoy sex much more in my 40's, but nah, don't think I could go back to full weekends of non-stop sex, I do like to eat.


----------



## livelaughlovenow (Apr 23, 2012)

As a female I can say I have hurt too much to do anymore. Lol miss those days!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

